# Shhh, it's a secret.



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

While I'm at work in my down time (or what I call down time) I secretly read. I can't stop. It's an addicting. I ahve it hidden behind stuff so you can't see it (unless your directly behind me). I just love reading and so much more that I have "Beautiful Bella"


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

hahaha! That's great! Could easily pass for  a digital photo frame. Clever! =D


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL great idea. Dopey is soooo cute!

Melissa


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Ha! Great idea. I pull up something free from NetLibrary or Project Gutenberg on my computer then put an Excel shread sheet over most of it. I might leave the bottom two inches open for the story to peek through. I have to click and scroll a lot but it makes people think I'm working and staring hard at my budgets and numbers.



I considered downloading the Kindle for PC software but the IT guy would find out.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

We won't tell.  Your secrets safe with us.
(Hope your boss isn't a Kindleboard member  )


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I hide mine underneath my daily docket.  I can normally get a paragraph or two while waiting for the next case to start.
deb


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> We won't tell. Your secrets safe with us.
> (Hope your boss isn't a Kindleboard member )


Nope, she doesn't even have a Kindle..LOL


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

lol me too


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Now that is the most clever thing!  I couldn't get away with it now, because I blabbed and told everyone and showed everyone what a great little Kindle I have.  Hmmmm....and they would have never known otherwise....


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Now that is the most clever thing! I couldn't get away with it now, because I blabbed and told everyone and showed everyone what a great little Kindle I have. Hmmmm....and they would have never known otherwise....


Oh everyone knows I have one and I'm obsessed with it but it's hidden so well. All my friends know I read it, just not my boss..LOL


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

_playing the part of Blue Eyed Mum's boss........._


----------

